
Judge Unexpectedly Imprisons Goldman Programmer - donohoe
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/03/02/judge-unexpectedly-imprisons-goldman-programmer/?src=twr
======
radicaldreamer
Funny how this guy's up for 8-10 years for stealing GS's high-frequency
trading algorithms while the people partially responsible in the derivatives,
mortgage, and insurance industries and the credit markets for the biggest
financial crisis ever are enjoying their bonuses and bailouts.

------
joshes
"Federal prosecutors acknowledged that in the ten weeks since the guilty
verdict, Mr. Aleynikov had not violated his bail conditions, which included
home detention with electronic monitoring."

Preposterous bullying. They are just trying to send a message to their best
buddies/cohorts at Goldman Sachs that they are willing to do whatever it takes
to appease them. We have seen this type of posturing time and time again.

------
CoachRufus87
"Prosecutors depicted Mr. Aleynikov, a Russian-born immigrant, as a brazen
thief..."

Pot calling the kettle black.

~~~
chollida1
How is a government lawyer a "brazen thief"?

~~~
joezydeco
I think he means Goldman, since the gov't is essentially prosecuting on
Goldman's behalf here.

~~~
chollida1
Fair enough:) It sounded like he was assuming the prosecutor was from Goldman.

------
cagey
"[federal prosecutors] explained that they were unable to put Mr. Aleynikov on
the “no-fly” list..."

I wonder why...? Seems like many manage to get on the NFL by accident, and the
feds can't manage put a "flight risk" on it? Who can they put on it?

------
cheez
"To buttress its argument, the government said that Mr. Aleynikov is going
through a divorce and “has an increasingly distant relationship with his older
daughter,” visiting “his children only on alternate weekends.”"

Why am I not surprised...

